

SLIME for TextMate (sorta, Clojure) - swannodette
http://blip.tv/file/4160578

======
vsingh
That's really neat. Bravo!

I've hit a roadblock in my attempt to install the proper Clojure SLIME
environment in Emacs. I've got clojure-mode, SLIME, swank-clojure, and
leiningen installed, and I get as far as the _slime-repl_ showing up properly,
but my Clojure forms seemingly get ignored by the swank-clojure process. It's
frustrating. From my readings of various Google Groups, people often seem to
have trouble getting this whole machinery up and running. While the developers
have done their best to set up ways to install the whole shebang
automatically, that tends to make it more difficult for those of us who like
to download systems piece by piece and put it together ourselves.

For that reason, a new way to interact with Clojure excites me. However, I may
not take the leap of installing this project immediately. The main thing I
like about the SLIME environment is that you get the full power of your text
editor even in the REPL, which is invaluable for playing around with complex
forms. With this system, it seems that you can either evaluate expressions in
Textmate (which is not a REPL and forces you to context-switch to another
window) or connect to cake in a terminal (which doesn't give you the
flexibility of a text editor).

Perhaps a special Textmate buffer that automatically pastes the output of the
eval'd form after the cursor would give me what I want. I will clone the
project repo and start looking into what I can do. Thanks for the work you've
done.

~~~
swannodette
Thanks for the feedback! Feel free to fork and try things out. I think you'll
find that the project is quite small and manageable and each command is pretty
self contained. We would love to hear about alternate interaction models.

One exciting possibility is nREPL, <http://github.com/cemerick/nREPL>. Since
WebKit now supports WebSockets I have a feeling we could add many interesting
behaviors into the Bundle w/o descending into Objective-C.

------
swannodette
Acknowledgements:

    
    
      Aria Haghighi, did much of the heavy lifting on this project!
      Stephen Roller, created the first version of the bundle in 2008
      Mark McGranaghan, expanded Stephen Roller's version
      Justin Balthrop & Lance Bradley, core developers of Cake 
        http://github.com/ninjudd/cake - if they weren't   constantly adding 
        features just for this project, this would have never gotten off the 
        ground
      Allan Odgaard, for being the creator of TextMate and listening to my 
        Bundle dev noob questions
    
      A screencast: http://blip.tv/file/4160578
      The project repo: http://github.com/swannodette/textmate-clojure
      The Google Group: http://groups.google.com/group/textmate-clojure

------
DTrejo
For those of you who always wanted to try clojure but never got around to it,
swannodette's enlive tutorial is very good.

<http://github.com/swannodette/enlive-tutorial>

------
lelele
Wow, this TextMate must really be cool if people can easily clone a rich
environment like SLIME. Unfortunately I work on Linux.

~~~
nagnatron
Fortunately for you, you can use Emacs. Which is where SLIME comes from.

~~~
lelele
Thanks for your tip. Well, I'm using Emacs already, however, as I've outlined
in another comment of mine, when using Emacs I've always the impression of
using a thrown-together environment, and wished it was a more structured one.
I'm talking about the environment, not the editor itself.

------
frou_dh
Bravo! TextMate really needed a modern and definitive clojure bundle.

